# Superman Lake



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Off to Keivers Lake this weekend. First camping trip with the new 2008 silverado! As a note, it is called superman lake, because it is where they filmed the scene where he freezes the top of the lake then takes it to the nuclear plant that is about to overheat and melts it overtop of it to make rain.

It is more of a slew but ohh well, has some huge fields around there for the kids to bike/run/play botchie(sp) ball and horse shoe pits for the me the outlaws.

Have a great weekend everyone.

Kos


----------

